# SS ergo ring shooter!



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dug out my 9mm ergo dankung style ring shooter
Rubber plugged on 107 bands ready for heavy hitting !
























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the band attachment .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good my friend...

OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Looking good my friend...
> OM


Om 
I'll get back to you on the size I got the plugs at home Depot I think they are 11/16" the big end 
I took it with me to the HD and just fitted till I found what fit .I'm at work now I will get back to ya when I get off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

This is clever, would ocularis plugs work?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

razmatazberry said:


> This is clever, would ocularis plugs work?


Occ plugs are to large for this frame

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------

